# Sleeping after arguing



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

I cant sleep after arguing.

I cant seem to turn things off in my head after an arguement.

Anyone else here like that?

And does it mean that your partner doesnt care because they fall asleep so easily afterwards?

That is what i feel like. I think its odd how you can have a huge arguement and then sleep it off as if there is nothing to worry about...


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I am the exact same way :/

Yes, husband seems to pass right out as soon as one of us gives up. I guess it's his natural ability to compartmentalize... Still kinda hurts, though... :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't usually sleep well after an argument either,unless there is an acceptable resolution.When things get left unsaid it will keep me up.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

ugh. tell me about it.

whats the point?


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

and thats exactly what happens. its doesnt get fixed and he could care less.
here i am suffereing mentally because its all just knocked out of sorts and am considering leaving. but yet he shows no care of it.
tells me ok.

if he is so apt to say that then what does that really mean.
that he wants me to? 
or is testing me?


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

I think it depends how long the argument has been going on,how late at night and how tired the two people are,and if there seems to be no light at the end of the tunnel.I think in those cases either party can say some things out of haste and/or frustration that they don't really mean.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

i said a lot of things to him tonight.

i dont feel bad about it.

im to the point where i just wanna burn his shet in the front yard.

errr.


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

i always could, but it was more like a verbal dumping on me than an argument.


----------



## Nigel (Mar 14, 2012)

If you can't sleep after an argument. It's pointless lying there fuming about it whilst your partner is fast asleep. You need to elbow them in the ribs every time they nod off (accidentally of course!)


----------



## lalsr1988 (Apr 16, 2012)

I go to sleep after arguments bc I'm tired of hearing the same crap over and over. I have to get up for work at 4AM now leave me alone and let me sleep. I don't see your butt getting up till 9 so we will discuss this tomorrow. GOODNIGHT........


that's just me of course
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

bkaydezz said:


> I cant sleep after arguing.
> 
> I cant seem to turn things off in my head after an arguement.
> 
> ...


I can go either way. An argument can be SO overwhelming that it completely drains me and I "pass out" more than fall asleep. More often, I lie awake and mull/stew/dwell on things until I have exhausted it.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I used to be able to go right to sleeep when I was younger. I was still very active, got up early, went to bed late so when I hit the pillow, I was out like a light.

But these days things seem to creep into my mind before I fall asleep and I dwell on them. And it's worse when I wake up in the middle of the night.


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

This used to be me every single time, with him snoring next to me.

Now, it depends:
Sometimes I can sleep, just not in the same bed he's in.
Sometimes I can calm my mind and actually sleep decently, and the next morning he tells me he couldn't sleep (although he'd never admit it's because of the arguing)
The problem is even if I sleep well, I wake up and remember it all and it bums me out :/


----------

